# Van staal vsb200b



## moejm23 (Dec 15, 2012)

Brand New In The Box Van Staal VSB200B willing to trade for some spinning reels. Looking for 3000 -5000 size reels (Stella, New Slammer, Stradics, Clash, etc.) Reels must be brand new or in terrific condition.


----------

